# Waypoint soil sample report question



## GoDawgs (Jun 18, 2020)

I appreciate any help I can get here. Below are my results from the soil test this year. I assume I should use a balanced fertilizer throughout the year? Any suggestions?

Should I apply lime to get the PH up a bit or wait until fall?

I assume I can apply the 30lbs/M to the zoysia at one time?

It looks like my zinc is quite high. Could I have caused this? Anything to be concerned about?

Edit- the first pictures were blurry. Trying again. Still a bit blurry. Not sure how to fix it.

Top report is Bermuda



Bottom Zeon zoysia


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

Yes, balanced fertilizer will give you N, P, and K and you need them all. 30 lb of regular lime can be applied at once. Do it now. It takes a while to bring pH up. If you use a fast acting kind, follow the package directions on how much you can do at a time. Why are you asking for fairway recommendations? Your CEC is quite low, meaning your soil does not hold into nutrients well. You can do smaller applications more often, like 1/2 lb of a nutrient every two weeks instead of 1 lb every month. Slow release products could be used instead. Balanced fertilizer is not slow release.


----------



## Lawn Whisperer (Feb 15, 2021)

^+1

Are you mulching your grass clipping?

Since your CEC is low, IMO I wouldn't apply no more than 2lbs of K. And please there is no need to apply 8 lbs of nitrogen :roll:

I recommend changing your crop type by creating or looking into your account and change crop to "Bermuda Lawn"/"Zoysia Lawn" and then regenerate and repost report.


----------



## GoDawgs (Jun 18, 2020)

@Virginiagal and @lawnwhisperer thank you for the responses. I will get the lime down asap. I have no clue how or why I asked for fairway recommendations.

If I wanted to spray the fertilizer every 2 weeks do you know of a product(s) that would suit my needs?

I don't mulch my clippings. I always bag. I cut with a reel and try to keep it between 1/2"-7/8". Should I start returning the clippings sometimes? All the time?

I am going to look into changing the crop and if I'm successful I will repost the report. Not very tech savvy.

I definitely don't plan to put down 8lbs of N. Not sure why they recommend so much.


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

Fairways get a lot of traffic so the golf managers need to push growth to repair damage. Home lawns don't get that much traffic. Hopefully you can get recommendations for a home lawn.

As for zinc, is your trowel or probe made of zinc? That could account for high zinc. I wouldn't worry about it,

I don't know of foliar balanced fertilizer but there might be something out there. My guess is that it would take many gallons of water and many refills of the sprayer. To spread the granular, you put it in the hopper and just walk the yard. Then turn on the sprinkler to water it in. Simple. I don't know what you'd save by spraying,

Leaving the clippings on the lawn can reduce the need for fertilizer by probably 1/4. I recommend leaving them and letting them feed the soil unless there is a particular reason to pick them up (like a fungus issue). I also highly recommend mulching your leaves in the fall, leaving the chopped up bits on the lawn. That's good organic matter.


----------



## GoDawgs (Jun 18, 2020)

makes sense that a fairway would need more than a home lawn. I will need to call them to see if I can change the crop type. I mailed it in and they mailed back the results. When I try to sign up for an account it won't allow me. Says my email does not match. Not sure.

I used a soil probe for the samples. I think it's made from stainless so I would not think that drove the zinc level up. I'll recheck next year and see if it's the same.

I like the thought of just spreading the fertilizer with a spreader. Easy and effective is what I prefer.

As far as returning the clippings I will start doing that. I just thought maybe I would be causing issues. If (when) I have fungus issues I will be sure to bag the clippings. Or if I let it get too tall I will catch them. Otherwise I will return them on my normal cuts. I have sanded 3 years in a row and plan to sand again this year to fine tune some areas that need it.

Thanks again for your replies. And thanks for your replies in the past to others. I have read many posts of yours and they are always very helpful.


----------

